# Metal knowledge among furries



## Armaetus (Sep 11, 2008)

http://helloquizzy.okcupid.com/tests/metal-knowledge-test

I know I made this but I scored 72 Metal and -1 Unmetal! That levels me on the True Metalhead rank for the test.

Post your Metal/Unmetal score and rank result if you take it, I just want to see how much you furries know about metal.

Bonus 'points' if you take the quiz AND have an OKCupid profile!


----------



## Kender3421 (Sep 11, 2008)

51 metal and 4 unmetal. Still, I got TRUE METALHEAD!!! RAWKS!!!


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 11, 2008)

Kender3421 said:


> 51 metal and 4 unmetal. Still, I got TRUE METALHEAD!!! RAWKS!!!



Good to hear that, I hope you knew the knowledge from your head.

Criteria for top rank is 40 Metal and less than 20 Unmetal

Criteria for bottom rank is 20 or less Metal and 40 or more Unmetal


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 11, 2008)

70 Metal and  -1 Unmetal!

Some of these had more then one correct answer, still fun though.


----------



## Magikian (Sep 11, 2008)

52 Metal and -1 Unmetal.

True Metalhead!


----------



## Vore Writer (Sep 11, 2008)

59 Metal and 3 Unmetal!

Not bad considering I'm not a fan of Black Metal.


----------



## An Theris (Sep 11, 2008)

True Metalhead
60 Metal and 5 Unmetal

Black Metal ist Krieg!


----------



## X (Sep 11, 2008)

true metalhead.
55 metal and 2 unmetal.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 11, 2008)

70 metal, 1 unmetal


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 12, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> 70 Metal and  -1 Unmetal!
> 
> Some of these had more then one correct answer, still fun though.



I know about that, those with multiple correct answers give different amounts of Metal points.


----------



## Entlassen (Sep 15, 2008)

54 Metal and 3 Unmetal!

Surprising, given my library is about 70% metal and 30% industrial, as well as the fact that I don't listen to Black Metal (BUT I SHOULD)...

Ah well...yaaaaaaaaay for me.


----------



## valkura (Sep 16, 2008)

39 Metal, 13 Unmetal.  So, Metalhead.

I'm surprised I did as well as I did. :|


----------



## Takun (Sep 16, 2008)

39 Metal and  15 Unmetal!

I hate most metal.  Iron Maiden, Black Sabbath, and Death were the only metal bands on there I listen to.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 16, 2008)

> *That's Great!*
> 
> *sdjdklghsdjk*, you're now logged in  to HelloQuizzy.com


 Great.



51 Metal and 3 Unmetal


----------



## Molotov (Sep 17, 2008)

46 Metal, 2 Unmetal.
Looks like paying attention to certain stuff on internets and media _did_ pay off. Nice.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 18, 2008)

How many of you did NOT use Google to look up answers, hmmm?


----------



## zaal (Sep 19, 2008)

38 metal, 3 unmetal

The black metal questions were easy, and I didn't bother with most of the other questions

EDIT: Going to laugh my ass off at anyone who gets Question 6 wrong


----------



## Takun (Sep 21, 2008)

Took it again for the lulz.

*True Metalhead*

 					45 Metal and  8 Unmetal!


"
At the very top as a True Metalhead, you rule at the knowledge of metal inside and out. You blatently know the difference between nu-metal and real metal since nu-metal isn't metal at all!
 Also, your playlist is very likely all metal (with possibly some hard rock and maybe a few non-metal artists) and have many friends who know their stuff in the extreme genres. It is also possible you play in an underground black or death metal band since you know so much about metal!"


Califone is so *fucking metal \m/*


----------



## Entlassen (Sep 22, 2008)

mrchris said:


> How many of you did NOT use Google to look up answers, hmmm?



Being that it'd be kinda retarded to, I didn't.


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 22, 2008)

57 Metal and 0 Unmetal!

I'M METAL! \m/\m/\m/\m/

*headbangs*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWSeN4BHIW4


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Sep 22, 2008)

I thought I'd take the quiz just for the lulz and I lol'd indeed. I got 14 Metal and 34 Unmetal, The Poser! X3 Quite what you'd expect from me, eh?


----------



## zaal (Sep 23, 2008)

Tried the other questions too this time, 60 metal and 5 unmetal

Not that it really matters...


----------



## Thatch (Sep 23, 2008)

43 metal, 7 unmetal. Not bad, considering that I don't look out for much aside from my favorite bands. I certianly don't consider myself hardcore.


----------



## Camisado (Sep 26, 2008)

Uhhh... I scored much too high.

"55 Metal and  0 Unmetal!"
"At the very top as a True Metalhead, you rule at the knowledge of metal inside and out. You blatently know the difference between nu-metal and real metal since nu-metal isn't metal at all!
 Also, your playlist is very likely all metal (with possibly some hard rock and maybe a few non-metal artists) and have many friends who know their stuff in the extreme genres. It is also possible you play in an underground black or death metal band since you know so much about metal!"


Roflmao, yeah right.  I mainly listen to metalcore (for my metal music, also some grind and nintendocore!!!).


On a side note, I couldn't even touch an instrument.  And well... I can inward scream decently, but I hear that inward is mainly used in just grindcore.  Idk, lol.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 27, 2008)

Well, you must know your stuff from SOMEWHERE (excluding google searches)

Anyhow, anyone fancy the FA Music Squad group in my sig?

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=27896


----------



## Winter (Sep 29, 2008)

60 metal and 4 unmetal. I'm a bit disappointed, but it seemed many of the questions were about the border between metal and nu-metal, which is something I don't go near. I currently listen mostly to folk, orchestral/symphonic or melodic death/black.


----------



## Azure (Sep 29, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> I thought I'd take the quiz just for the lulz and I lol'd indeed. I got 14 Metal and 34 Unmetal, The Poser! X3 Quite what you'd expect from me, eh?


My results were similar.  Really, it's nothing to be proud of.  Metal heads are a joke anyway.  Also, what in the fuck in NU METAL?  Is that some sort of euphemish for faggot music that isn't emo rock?


----------



## C. Lupus (Sep 29, 2008)

*The Uninformed*

22 Metal and  24 Unmetal!

meh!


----------



## Guitar Dragon (Sep 29, 2008)

27:27 ^^' lol, i suck!
I give in, i donÂ´t know anything about metal history -.-
What i like to listen to is dragonforce for example, not the standart things most of the people listen to. Also smaler bands like "fear my thoughts" who live in freiburg and are surely not very popular around the world


----------



## Tudd (Sep 29, 2008)

First time was an epic fail and after some, ahem, "research", +61 - 1. Still some I have no idea on.


----------



## Mr Fox (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah i failed... really badly but i barely ever listen to metal anyway so i had no idea XD


----------



## Tudd (Sep 29, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Yeah i failed... really badly but i barely ever listen to metal anyway so i had no idea XD



You only listen to five artists and you actually bothered?


----------



## Mr Fox (Sep 29, 2008)

Tudd said:


> You only listen to five artists and you actually bothered?


 
Yeah i did it for lulz >.> actually i was even crapper then i thought


----------



## Takun (Sep 29, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> My results were similar.  Really, it's nothing to be proud of.  Metal heads are a joke anyway.  Also, what in the fuck in NU METAL?  Is that some sort of euphemish for faggot music that isn't emo rock?



Nu metal would be your fake metals that are more rock than metal.  System of a Down, Korn, Slipknot, and Disturbed for example.  They get played on the rock stations but "Are ttly metal."

If I lied on questions that had "I hate metal" for example I could get a really good score, but who cares.


----------



## Azure (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah, I put I hate metal too.  Also, stereotypical crap like, I JUST WANT TO BE BRUTAL, WALL OF DEATH BRO, NINJA MOSH PIT!  Fucking posers, all of them.  Being some pussfag that claim to like metal does not a REAL METAL HEAD make.  It's more about excess consumption of drugs, bad haircuts, and beating up on those weaker and smaller than you.  Not to mention, retarded tattoos, body augmentation, and regular run ins with the police.  Do it, be a true BRUTAL METAL BEAST.  Drink some liquor, and go touch  a police officer.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't listen to metal much....I find it irritating.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 29, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> NU METAL?



It's garbage such as the following artists:
*Linkin Park
Slipknot
Limp Bizkit
Stone Sour
KoRn
Torhke*


----------



## Tudd (Sep 29, 2008)

mrchris said:


> It's garbage such as the following artists:
> *Linkin Park
> Slipknot
> Limp Bizkit
> ...



Old Linkin Park has some merit as rock. Same goes for Slipknot.

The rest I couldn't care less about. :grin:


----------



## Diego117 (Sep 29, 2008)

35 Metal and 13 Unmetal

Metalhead

Sounds about right.


----------



## ruhemaus (Oct 3, 2008)

True Metalhead
57 Metal and 6 Unmetal!

If I find out I was counted off for preferring folk metal & Oriental Metal these days, they're gonna get a boot up their backside.


----------



## ruhemaus (Oct 3, 2008)

Winter said:


> 60 metal and 4 unmetal. I'm a bit disappointed, but it seemed many of the questions were about the border between metal and nu-metal, which is something I don't go near. I currently listen mostly to folk, orchestral/symphonic or melodic death/black.



Come to the oriental side!  We need more fans seeing as it's banned in a lot of countries!


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Oct 3, 2008)

Made 47 metal, and 3 unmetal.
I dig the Progressive metal, horrible, I know.


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 3, 2008)

Dont understand why nu metal is not "real" metal. Sounds like metal to me


----------



## Takun (Oct 3, 2008)

C. Lupus said:


> Dont understand why nu metal is not "real" metal. Sounds like metal to me



And that's why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Oct 4, 2008)

Some of this stuff I knew nothing about. I love metal but i'm picky about my bands I'll listen to >.>

But yeah, got 41 Metal and 10 Unmetal: True Metal Head.


----------



## Entlassen (Oct 5, 2008)

C. Lupus said:


> Dont understand why nu metal is not "real" metal. Sounds like metal to me



Nu Metal isn't metal for the following reasons:

- Almost always lacks guitar solos

- Lyrical subjects are more akin to something heard in pop/rock type-music. Otherwise, lyrical themes are just a bunch of unoriginal "shock value" type-bullshit. See: Mindless Self Indulgence (ARGHH...)

- Barely any complexity; most "good" metal will have musical structure more akin to classical music (as CUH-RAAAAAZY as that sounds!)


The only reason Nu Metal "artists"/fans think it's Metal is because of the actual instruments used (Drumset, Bass, heavily-distorted Guitar, screams for vocals, etc.)

EDIT: Or were you being sarcastic? Fuck me I'm tired...


----------



## Winter (Oct 6, 2008)

ruhemaus said:


> Come to the oriental side!  We need more fans seeing as it's banned in a lot of countries!



Oriental side?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 6, 2008)

Guitar Dragon said:


> What i like to listen to is dragonforce for example, not the standart things most of the people listen to



Dragonforce is actually one of the top, mainstream metal bands, it'd be considered a standard  like Metallica. 

(Not that I listen to either band, just know about them.)


----------



## Tudd (Oct 6, 2008)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Dragonforce is actually one of the top, mainstream metal bands, it'd be considered a standard  like Metallica.
> 
> (Not that I listen to either band, just know about them.)



And then talk to most people who don't listen to metal (which is the majority) and they've never heard of these bands you call "mainstream."


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 6, 2008)

46 Metal
6 Unmetal

"True metalhead."

Which is weird, because I don't really listen to a whole lot of metal. I listen more to bands like Less Than Jake, Phish, The Smashing Pumpkins.

I guess I just know my shit, heh.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 6, 2008)

Tudd said:


> And then talk to most people who don't listen to metal (which is the majority) and they've never heard of these bands you call "mainstream."



Maybe not, your point? Just because people don't listen to a genre, doesn't mean that they are clueless as to what's mainstream or standard.


----------



## Tudd (Oct 7, 2008)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Maybe not, your point? Just because people don't listen to a genre, doesn't mean that they are clueless as to what's mainstream or standard.



You need to explore something called context. These bands are mainstream within metal, but not too well known outside of this. 

Honestly if you can't come up with another reason as to why it's garbage BESIDES it's "mainstream," you're just another troll.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 7, 2008)

Tudd said:


> You need to explore something called context. These bands are mainstream within metal, but not too well known outside of this.
> 
> Honestly if you can't come up with another reason as to why it's garbage BESIDES it's "mainstream," you're just another troll.



You need to explore the idea of not putting words in my mouth. I never said they were garbage, you did. I said Dragonforce is one of the top, mainstream metal bands, how you got "garbage" out of that is up to your own subconscious. So maybe it's you who's the troll.


----------



## Tudd (Oct 7, 2008)

Lastdirewolf said:


> You need to explore the idea of not putting words in my mouth. I never said they were garbage, you did. I said Dragonforce is one of the top, mainstream metal bands, how you got "garbage" out of that is up to your own subconscious. So maybe it's you who's the troll.



I'm sorry for putting works in your mouth.

Allow me to point out that I made a point, and you just said "You have no point" and then proceeded to make the exact opposite point here: 



> Maybe not, your point? Just because people don't listen to a genre, doesn't mean that they are clueless as to what's mainstream or standard.



My point is they would _not_ know the difference. That is my point...

In other news, music elitists do exist and I mistook you for one and for that I am truly sorry.


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow. Apparently I'm a true metalhead! +52, -4! And I don't listen to much! :/


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 7, 2008)

Tudd said:


> I'm sorry for putting works in your mouth.
> 
> Allow me to point out that I made a point, and you just said "You have no point" and then proceeded to make the exact opposite point here:
> 
> ...



If you keep putting words in my mouth, I'm just going to ignore you hun. I did not say "you have no point", I asked what your point was. Which, for metal I do have to accept, because metal is too broad of a genre, but other genre's that people don't listen to, you could probably name off: like Country, R&B, hip-hop, rock, emo, etc. Most people could name the mainstream or standard bands, without listening to them .


----------



## Tudd (Oct 8, 2008)

Lastdirewolf said:


> If you keep putting words in my mouth, I'm just going to ignore you hun. I did not say "you have no point", I asked what your point was. Which, for metal I do have to accept, because metal is too broad of a genre, but other genre's that people don't listen to, you could probably name off: like Country, R&B, hip-hop, rock, emo, etc. Most people could name the mainstream or standard bands, without listening to them .



Hurray! Take offense to more of what I say.

I would argue that people generally do not know unless they've been exposed to it, being exposed can be reading, or hearing and it doesn't even have to be listening to the music itself either. It can be simply hearing a news report of sorts. That is all my point is. The people whom I _believe_ you refer to are not ignorant. I speak of the ignorant ones. 

You can't possibly argue that ignorant people know what is mainstream or not because they choose not to know. Rather, you could, but you'd be wrong.


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 8, 2008)

Hmm even a nice little "metal knowledge among furries" thread turns into a flame war... how about the both of you just be nice and get over it.

Anyway i know some stuff about metal, know more about drum & bass and electronica however


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 8, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Hurray! Take offense to more of what I say.
> 
> I would argue that people generally do not know unless they've been exposed to it, being exposed can be reading, or hearing and it doesn't even have to be listening to the music itself either. It can be simply hearing a news report of sorts. That is all my point is. The people whom I _believe_ you refer to are not ignorant. I speak of the ignorant ones.
> 
> You can't possibly argue that ignorant people know what is mainstream or not because they choose not to know. Rather, you could, but you'd be wrong.



I'm only taking offensive, because you're lying about me, saying I said things that I never did, twice. Some people are ignorant about music, I would obviously have agree with you, but I can't say that most people are ignorant about music, and you'd be wrong if you tried to argue otherwise as well. Being it's a pretty safe bet that most people, I'm assuming American's here: watch TV, listen to the radio, or read magazines. Where mainstream bands promote, and/or are on the news, or in some way are displayed.


----------



## Tudd (Oct 8, 2008)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I'm only taking offensive, because you're lying about me, saying I said things that I never did, twice. Some people are ignorant about music, I would obviously have agree with you, but I can't say that most people are ignorant about music, and you'd be wrong if you tried to argue otherwise as well. Being it's a pretty safe bet that most people, I'm assuming American's here: watch TV, listen to the radio, or read magazines. Where mainstream bands promote, and/or are on the news, or in some way are displayed.



Thank you! :grin:


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 8, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Thank you! :grin:



No problem :twisted:


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh great you two were nice and got over it... happy days 

Anyway yeah still know nothing about metal


----------



## pheonix (Oct 11, 2008)

I love metal but could care less about band members names and where they came from.

I got a 24 metal and 18 unmetal but I can give two shits what this quiz says cause this.

NALPALM DEATH- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJS76JZbP1s

Dying Fetus- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNvJpX2ynLA

metal head this bitch!


----------



## Estidel (Oct 13, 2008)

34 metal and 8 unmetal. Better than I was expecting, I only listen to power and symphonic stuff, as likely as that is to get me burned at the cross.


----------



## KyleFawkes137 (Oct 22, 2008)

68 Metal and 1 Unmetal
Since I don't generally pay attention to most black metal, I think I lucked out on some of the questions.


----------



## stray wolfy (Oct 23, 2008)

62 Metal and 5 Unmetal
meh ok I guess


----------



## Symphonic_Nemesis (Oct 23, 2008)

I am an uninformed:

 34 Metal and  21 Unmetal!



Better then I thought, seeing as I just started to be interested in the metal genre!


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 24, 2008)

45 metal 8 unmetal, True metalhead though I really only listen to old Metallica, Black Sabbath, Ozzy, sometimes Slayer, and the like, Says I'm a true metalhead.I have my times:grin:.


----------



## kjmars63 (Oct 29, 2008)

36 metal 13 unmetal. Its not all I listtn to though


----------

